

Is it still worth learning javascript? - varaddhandler

I've been writing django apps for a few months, but i wanted to make stuff more like etherpad, google maps and mockingbird.<p>But if most people start moving to tablets over PCs, wouldn't they rather use a native app over some html5 wannabe?
======
gexla
This type of question is more important for people looking to get started in
web / app development. Since you are already writing Django apps, then don't
worry about it. Most likely what will happen is that you will run into a
project which will force you to learn JS and you will be able to pick it up
quickly. Just keep building. Don't get sidetracked with tools you haven't had
a need for yet.

However, if you really want to get your hands dirty in JS and you aren't
spending much time in the front-end, then perhaps you could build a service on
NodeJS which handles part of your application.

------
alicial
I think the mobile landscape right now with native apps on each platform's
walled garden of an app store is temporary, and that eventually we'll move to
cross-platform apps in HTML5 (or HTML5's successor) as HTML5 and support for
it improves. Even today, a lot of "native" apps are just naitve shells around
what are essentially web pages. Unless Apple takes 100% market share in the
future, I think JavaScript will remain relevant as the de facto client-side
language.

